# problems with white ink on dgt epson 1500



## andrew1267 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Allhave bought a epson 1500 dgt printer and i am having problems printing onto black t-shirts
i pretreat the shirt as instructed
i do 2 passes on the shirt with white ink
one at 150% on small dot and one at 150% on large dot
res on 1440 x 1440
and to me the ink dose not cover the tshirt like i think it should do (i can still see black)
i then print the 4 colour on top 100% small dot res 1440x1440
them heat press for 35secs at 165
to me the image looks dull and not vibrant/
i have uploaded so photos of the white on black and then with the colour
when i print on a white t-shirt its perfect and looks really good
any help will be appreciated
https://i.imgur.com/ANOll5s.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/P89Wfcl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/IrEk3Rq.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/90Zq6hb.jpg


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

A few things to try:

1. More pre treat and a slightly longer press
2. Increase the % of white used in the RIP software
3. Do another layer of white on top of that
4. (i know it sounds silly but try it) LOWER the res of the white print to below 1440 x 1440
5. RUN A NOSSLE CHECK 
6. Do a cleaning fluid run.


----------

